# HELP--- After battery drain, boot loop



## rjansen110 (Oct 6, 2011)

Does anyone have or know of a link to a PIT file and a full ODIN file for a Verizon Tab 7" (original)?
Any I have found won't let me run once the pit file is selected

Here is my situation...

Been running AOSP ICS / CM9 Build 3 for a while with not problems

My son took it to his mothers and let the battery drain completely
Now the system boot loops
I have tried to completely restore to stock and it still boot loops
When I go to recovery, I get errors listed below:

E:can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1

I have tried to research all over the web about this and still have not found a way to get back running.

My thoughts are the cache partition is not formatted correctly and I figured if I can run a PIT file on it, the partition would get corrected.


----------



## chucknorris (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm having the same issue, have you found a fix???


----------

